
Ask HN: What products do you buy to save time? - tschlossmacher
Could be anything from software to physical items or services.
I&#x27;m looking for ideas to see where I can optimize my work life and professional life.
======
adrianN
I try to avoid buying products to save time I have to spend working to earn
the money.

